# Where can I buy Stila online?



## Blush (Apr 24, 2007)

Not Sephora.com or Stila.com

I mean some site that ships internationally. Stila has stopped selling their products in Spain due to low demand (  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ) and I can't find a site who sells them.

Thanks.


----------



## labwom (Apr 24, 2007)

www.sephora.com
www.strawberrynet.com


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 24, 2007)

Ebay probably would.


----------



## Ambi (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *labwom* 

 
_www.sephora.com_

 
Sephora only ships to US and Canada.


----------



## Blush (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot ladies.


----------



## labwom (Apr 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_Sephora only ships to US and Canada._

 
Poopy. Sorry. I would go with Ebay then.


----------



## Whisper (Apr 25, 2007)

Um, hqhair.com perhaps?


----------



## Haylz (Feb 27, 2008)

i usually buy from Fresh fragrances and cosmetics - they have a huge range of stila


----------



## LittleMissLilo (May 22, 2008)

Not sure if they ship internationally, but beautycrunch.com is stila owned. And sells it for super cheap. If not, maybe you can get someone from the states to purchase it for you and ship it to you. Its still would be way cheaper for you to do it this way also.


----------



## Yasmin (May 28, 2008)

A Few friends of mine have bought Stila from designer-beauty.co.uk
They were impressed with the service although they do not stock the full range, pretty sure they ship worldwide.
Yaz


----------



## sofabean (May 28, 2008)

what about beautycrunch.com? they have a huge sale on stila right now. i'm not sure if they ship internationally, but it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Ikara (May 29, 2008)

this is what it says at beautycrunch faq:

We're sorry, we are currently unable to accept orders to be billed or shipped to destinations outside the U.S. we apologize for any inconvenience.






(((


----------



## glam8babe (May 29, 2008)

Beauty Cosmetics & Fragrances : HQhair.com Hair & Skin Care Products : Hair & Beauty might ship to where you live its a UK based site


----------



## chickenkebob (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah I agree. I get a lot of my stila products from beautycrunch. stila products are pretty expensive (but really good quality) but sometimes i'm just not ready to fork over $20 for an eyeshadow. Beautycrunch solves that problems. I would go there to check every week. And stila also has a virtual warehouse sale every so often. so watch out for that! =)


----------



## embabe89 (Sep 16, 2008)

i agree with beautycrunch.com.  the prices are amazing, and they have a pretty big selection.  they also have other brands besides stila.


----------



## eye80 (Sep 29, 2008)

i luv beauty crunch its like a blessing for makeup addicts lol just luv it !!!!


----------



## melusinafire (Oct 23, 2008)

Beauty crunch is definitely a wonderful option for the makeup obsessed. I couldn't believe how much money I was saving. I got five Stila products for 30!


----------



## nc79chick (Nov 22, 2008)

It's a shame Beauty Crunch doesn't ship internationally. They're missing out on a booming trade from word of mouth alone. You can't seem to watch any cosmetic videos or read any posts on forums without it coming up. There must be a reason, it just makes me sad


----------



## Adigal (Dec 10, 2008)

You can buy it on Hair Care, Skin Care, Make Up, Fragrances & Male Grooming


----------



## shoppingaholic (May 15, 2013)

www.feelunique.com sells Stila and ships internationally.


----------



## sofiabud12 (Jul 31, 2013)

Amazon.co.uk ships in Europe if that helps you


----------



## LastContrast (Aug 22, 2013)

beautybay.com also has stila at reasonable prices.


----------

